# Looking for a home



## Yuki Lai (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys!
My rat, Aries gave birth to a litter of 9 babies 15 days ago.
I have 5 black and white mix, 2 black(with white socks and the tip of their tail is white), and 2 albinos.
Their genders are not determined yet.
15 days old.
I'm located in Brockport, New York.
Please contact me if interested.

















I also recently found out that my other rat Eros is a male, and he got Aries pregnant.
I'm trying to rehome the current litter as fast as possible before the next litter comes out.
I definitely don't want to send the babies to the pet store if possible, I don't want them to end up as feeders..


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Try to add where you are located in the headline of your post I think you still have 5 mins to change that.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

hey you are not too far from me  I'm not looking for any babies but I am in some really great groups that may be able to help you.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/594127184000084/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/upstatenyrats/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1594389890777970/

This rescue may be able to help as well
https://www.facebook.com/flowercitycrittersrescue/

You need to wait to rehome them until at the very earliest 5 weeks old, that is when you also need to separate the boys from the girls/mom. I'd even suggest waiting to rehome them until 6 weeks old. Babies really need to stay with mom as long as possible. 2 weeks is far too young, they still need to nurse from mom at that age.

To sex them you can try at this age to check for nipples, only females have nipples. It may be hard to tell if they are very fluffy lol.

Also here are some baby links which has good info on sexing and other info on their development.
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/p/sexing-and.html
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42


----------



## Yuki Lai (Feb 29, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Try to add where you are located in the headline of your post I think you still have 5 mins to change that.


Ohh.. It's too late for me to change it already, but thank you for the heads up! I'll remember that next time!


----------



## Yuki Lai (Feb 29, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> hey you are not too far from me  I'm not looking for any babies but I am in some really great groups that may be able to help you.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/594127184000084/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/upstatenyrats/
> ...


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Yuki Lai (Feb 29, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> hey you are not too far from me  I'm not looking for any babies but I am in some really great groups that may be able to help you.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/594127184000084/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/upstatenyrats/
> ...


I see... Thank you for your comment!! I'll check out the links!


----------

